# Some [different] questions about Avatars...



## Terraism (Jan 19, 2002)

*Some [different] questions about Avatrs... - Mods?*

First off, I need to say the following - "I like." Avatars are nice... very nice.  Now, anyway...

Mods - how come the custom avatars need to be 64x64 when some of the defaults are near 100x100?  For example, one of the defaults - a jester - is 111x104 pixels - near double the 'custom allowance.'  Another is the flaming dragon used by several posters - around 94x96, IIRC.  Is there a reason custom pics need to be so small?  I'd think that as long as you enforce a max size (in kb) it should be alright - that in itself would limit them...

Next - I'm wondering if a post offering help in creating custom avatars would be ok to put in the General forum - I'd love to make a bunch specifically for posters... I have fun with this sort of thing.  Anything mods?


----------



## graydoom (Jan 19, 2002)

One reason for the dimension limitation might be so that people's screens don't get cluttered with a bunch of super-big images. Personally, I don't like how the table width is variable, and even bigger avatars would make it even worse.

Though I don't 100x100 would be all that bad, really. As long as the file size was still in place, the server would have any problems.

At least this won't affect me, with my 27x20 or so avatar .


----------



## Terraism (Jan 19, 2002)

graydoom said:
			
		

> *One reason for the dimension limitation might be so that people's screens don't get cluttered with a bunch of super-big images. Personally, I don't like how the table width is variable, and even bigger avatars would make it even worse.
> 
> Though I don't 100x100 would be all that bad, really. As long as the file size was still in place, the server would have any problems.
> 
> At least this won't affect me, with my 27x20 or so avatar . *




Speaking of your avatar - is that an Archon from StarCraft?


----------



## MythandLore (Jan 19, 2002)

Terraism said:
			
		

> *First off, I need to say the following - "I like." Avatars are nice... very nice.  Now, anyway...
> 
> Mods - how come the custom avatars need to be 64x64 when some of the defaults are near 100x100?  For example, one of the defaults - a jester - is 111x104 pixels - near double the 'custom allowance.'  Another is the flaming dragon used by several posters - around 94x96, IIRC.  Is there a reason custom pics need to be so small?  I'd think that as long as you enforce a max size (in kb) it should be alright - that in itself would limit them...
> 
> Next - I'm wondering if a post offering help in creating custom avatars would be ok to put in the General forum - I'd love to make a bunch specifically for posters... I have fun with this sort of thing.  Anything mods? *




I think there is a limit to the Size because each custom avatar takes up space on the server.
The bigger it is the more space it takes.
As the scale goes up the pictures go from being 5k to like really fast 150k.
All the memory it takes starts to add up, to much can strain a server not to mention people with slow connection speeds.


----------



## Terraism (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Some [different] questions about Avatars...*



			
				MythandLore said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I think there is a limit to the Size because each custom avatar takes up space on the server.
> The bigger it is the more space it takes.
> ...



Yep - this part is understood.  However, my point is that the rather large (80-100x) pics really aren't that much larger as long as you're willing to sacrifice some resolution.  I'd just think that leaving a 5K limit and raising the max size to something a bit bigger wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Superman (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Some [different] questions about Avatars...*



			
				Terraism said:
			
		

> *Yep - this part is understood.  However, my point is that the rather large (80-100x) pics really aren't that much larger as long as you're willing to sacrifice some resolution.  I'd just think that leaving a 5K limit and raising the max size to something a bit bigger wouldn't hurt. *




I think the 64x64 keeps people from doing 10x400 avatars that would mess stuff up.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 19, 2002)

Terraism said:
			
		

> *Speaking of your avatar - is that an Archon from StarCraft?   *



Close -- it's a Dark Archon. StarCraft is a great game.



> _Originally posted by Superman_
> *I think the 64x64 keeps people from doing 10x400 avatars that would mess stuff up.*



Yes, but 100x100 would stop just as well. I don't anyone thinks avatars with dimensions of 400 should be allowed.



> _Originally posted by Mythandlore_
> *I think there is a limit to the Size because each custom avatar takes up space on the server.
> The bigger it is the more space it takes.
> As the scale goes up the pictures go from being 5k to like really fast 150k.
> All the memory it takes starts to add up, to much can strain a server not to mention people with slow connection speeds.*



The limit on the dimensions doesn't do that... the limit on the size of the picture file does that. The picture file size limit is already set at 5k, so even if avatars were allowed to be 500x500 most wouldn't be able to go that high.

If we keep the avatar file size limit, there is no reason that avatars up to 100x100 couldn't be allowed.


----------

